# Jnats with concavity



## Gjackson98 (Sep 30, 2019)

I believe someone has covered this topic before but I couldn’t find it no more.

Basically I found concavities on my Jnats, it’s not the most smooth sharpening experience.
Would these concavities turn into problems later? 
Is there anything I can do to fill them?
If I don’t do anything to them would it effect my sharpening result?


----------



## XooMG (Oct 1, 2019)

They are part of the suita experience. Many people say they've never encountered problems with them. If you are feeling anything gritty, you will either want to avoid that part of the stone, try to dig out the offending crumbly material, or hope to ignore it.

If a suita is very clean and the voids/pores are extremely small, it shouldn't cause any issue. I personally just don't use suita for polishing.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Oct 1, 2019)

XooMG said:


> They are part of the suita experience. Many people say they've never encountered problems with them. If you are feeling anything gritty, you will either want to avoid that part of the stone, try to dig out the offending crumbly material, or hope to ignore it.
> 
> If a suita is very clean and the voids/pores are extremely small, it shouldn't cause any issue. I personally just don't use suita for polishing.



Thank you man!


----------

